# Seiko Lord Marvel 36000 Help Please!



## rhodes (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

I've just taken delivery of a Seiko Lord Marvel 36000. The movement is a 5740C, and was the sort of trial for the grand seiko that followed. The watch is lovely condition but the guy I got it from thinks 'the kids were messing with it' and now it doesn't run properly.

I am sure the watch is complete and I also believe that the problem is due the reason he tells me. Does anyone know anyone who would be able help and take a look and get it fixed for me?

Thanking you all in advance for your guidance.

Phil

PS I also got a King Seiko Chronometer at the same time, its fab. I'll post some pics as soon as I get m camera back!!


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

rhodes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just taken delivery of a Seiko Lord Marvel 36000. The movement is a 5740C, and was the sort of trial for the grand seiko that followed. The watch is lovely condition but the guy I got it from thinks 'the kids were messing with it' and now it doesn't run properly.
> 
> ...


there is a fellow in the uk called Mike Newby or 'Twickersdude' who comes highly recommended...sorry no address.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rhodes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just taken delivery of a Seiko Lord Marvel 36000. The movement is a 5740C, and was the sort of trial for the grand seiko that followed. The watch is lovely condition but the guy I got it from thinks 'the kids were messing with it' and now it doesn't run properly.
> 
> ...


go to my profile and email me and i'll put you onto twickersdude


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

rhodes said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I've just taken delivery of a Seiko Lord Marvel 36000. The movement is a 5740C, and was the sort of trial for the grand seiko that followed. The watch is lovely condition but the guy I got it from thinks 'the kids were messing with it' and now it doesn't run properly.
> 
> ...


I'd like to see that :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

mrteatime said:


> go to my profile and email me and i'll put you onto twickersdude


 :cry2: Rhodes has less than 50 posts so he can't use the PM system yet


----------



## rhodes (Jan 24, 2009)

Cheers Guys...

I'll post some pics of both the watches as soon as I can.

Mrteatime...please email the contact details for Twickersdude to philrhodes at btinternet dot com

Really apprieciate your help and hope you like the pics when I post them.

Once again thanks in advance.

Phil


----------



## rhodes (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Some pics of my King Seiko Chronometer...




























I have worn the watch for 3 days now and seems to be just -1 sec so far!!


----------

